# Please help with installing



## JoeyR (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello, I am trying to install FreeBSD but I am having a problem and my computer teacher is to busy to help me. My computer is a Thinkpad T400. I am following the instructions to install so I have downloaded the file FreeBSD-8.3-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso and burned the iso image to disc. When I boot with the disc it comes to the Welcome to FreeBSD screen but when I choose option 1 for Boot FreeBSD [default] nothing happens. Like in the instructions I tried to disable ACPI in the BIOS but I cannot find any option to do this. The closest I found is CPU Power Management which I disabled anyway. I also tried selecting option 2 Boot FreeBSD with ACPI disabled but nothing happens. All it does is stay on the welcome screen. I am trying my best to follow the instructions but can someone please help me?
Thank you. Joey.


----------



## lme@ (Aug 20, 2012)

Have you tried disabling ACPI in the boot menu?


----------

